# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Sliders in South Okc

## badfish77

Just wanted to let everyone know about a little bar on the south side called Sliders. A nice older lady has taken over ownership as of 3-4 months ago and is trying to build some business. This place used to be Chastains and a few other names as well. Its right next to the XXX Ranch so its not the best looking area but inside is total opposite. Nice setup, big dance floor, cheap drinks, pool tables, and they have an awesome house band that plays red dirt country every friday and saturday nights. The owner dosent put up with anyone acting up so its a totally safe and fun environment inside. Im just trying to get the word out for her as she is a friend of mine and I also frequent the place regularly. If you live in that area or are just looking for a hole in the wall honkey tonk kind of place come check it out. Fridays and Saturdays are best nights, no cover. 2613 S. I-35 (right next to days inn)

----------


## RadicalModerate

Is this right next to what was originally "Col. Drake's Number 2" (the wooden oil derrick replica)?
Like, just to the south of it?  Or is it more to the east of what used to be Drake's?

(I helped frame that "Oil Rig Replica" back in the 80's.  When you said, "Chastain's" it punched one of my memory buttons.)

----------


## badfish77

Hmmm....Im not familiar with that, I'll have to keep my open for the oil derrik when I'm out there tonight.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Scroll down to the last listing on the page at the other end of this link to see what I was talking about.
This place used to be one of the finest restaurants in OKC.
Maybe for about a year (back in the early 80's, right before The Oil Bust).
http://www.thelostogle.com/2008/05/0...est-locations/

Now click this historical link and notice the architectural similarity.  It wasn't accidental.
http://sandbox.asme.org/getmedia/5cd...aspx?width=340

That second picture reminds me of a cross between "There Will Be Blood" and "Deadwood" . . .
Sort of like the first one does.

BTW: "Sliders" DID used to be the "Chastain's" I was thinking of.  Back in the day, "Chastain's" was a little too "hoity-toity" for those of us on the framing crew I ran with . . . Like "The Martinique" over in MWC about the same time. =)

----------


## badfish77

Interesting, I had no idea it used to be a nice restaurant. You should have just said XXXRanch then I would have known right away. Unfortunately thats what I was talking about being not the best looking area. I liked that old picture and your right they look exactly the same. The owner is actually considering changing the name back. It really is a fun place though, check it out.

----------


## RadicalModerate

*Just wanted to let everyone know about a little bar on the south side called Sliders. A nice older lady has taken over ownership as of 3-4 months ago and is trying to build some business.*

I won't go into how much that sentence reminds me of a nice, older, lady named "Flo" (yeah, fer real) who once upon a time, in a decade a long, long, time ago opened up a little bar out in The Wilds of NE 23rd.  She called it "The Hobby Hut."

As a friend of hers, I might suggest that you suggest to her that the "name change" thought could be a good idea: When I saw "Sliders" as a Thread Starter, in here, I immediately thought: "Mini-Hamburgers". =)

Perhaps "The Four Palms, Redux" (the most obscure reference in the entire universe =) might be worth considering? 

In any case, the next time that I am the vicinity of Western Del City/Smith Village, I will definitely drop by.

If the clientele of the establishment are as you describe then it sounds like a place worthy of all these words.

All the Best, Always.

----------


## Thunder

One detail left out.  Is it straight or homo club?

----------


## RadicalModerate

Is that the sort of "agenda-based" question about which Sally Kern has her panties in a bunch?
Don't bother answering.
Just drop it.  Okay? Thank you.

----------


## rcjunkie

> One detail left out.  Is it straight or homo club?


Only Thunder would ask such a question.

Why does it matter ?

----------


## Double Edge

So a gay couple in Oklahoma can walk into any bar with a big dance floor playing red dirt country, dance, carry on like anyone else and expect to have a wonderful carefree time? How about if they want to meet some like minded single people? Hey RM or Mr. Junk, wanna dance?

_Of course_ Thunder might be interested in knowing that.

----------


## Thunder

Always on the lookout for new gay clubs.  We seem to lack in that development each time a club/bar opens.

----------


## Larry OKC

*on edit:* figured it would be misconstrued somehow so self deleted.

----------

